# The Rubik's Cube Thread



## RCuber (Jun 2, 2011)

Hey guys, are there any members who solves a Rubik's Cube? 
I have been cubing from past couple of years and recently started speedsolving.

I think some previous members solved the Rubik's cube, but I cannot recall.

EDIT: Some info about different 3x3 cubes available


There are two types of cubes. 
1. Standard
2. DIY (also assembled) 

1. Standard ones are funskook, local Chinese ones. 
these Chinese ones are surprisingly smoother at first due to a lube pre applied in the factory. Funskool doesn't have any lube, if you handle the cube properly then it will get a little smoother over a few weeks, otherwise it will get very tight and loose interest in cubing. Avoid ₹20 ones, they will break within a week(or few days). Its possible to mod the Funskool ones to make it much smoother, but newbies may destroy the cube if not properly done. Most speed cubers don't prefer these cubes as its difficult to achieve lower times with these.

2. DIY Cubes - you can take apart all parts and assemble it back. one can adjust the tension in these, almost all speedcubers prefer these. 
There are many models available at different budgets and colors (transparent included). Most companies which make these compete against each other for the worlds fastest cube title (or at least the record). 

I have two Dayan Guhong, Alpha V, Couple of Cube4You, and others. I had one Type F-II which I gave to ico. 

if you are starting to learn cubing then I would recommend Type F-II, its fast/smooth and cheap too, if you are serious then Dayan Zhanchi or Guhong V2. 

This thread has almost all cubes listed Lightake Official Store--Full Of Surprise!47% OFF!!

Go through this thread also .. it has very good info about different brand cubes(mostly Alpha Cubes). 

*www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthr...arification-of-the-Naming-of-the-Alpha-Series


----------



## The Conqueror (Jun 2, 2011)

I do have a Rubik's Cube. I know there are some sure shot algorithms to find the solution in n ways. But the terminology itself was daunting so left it. Would be glad to learn though.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 2, 2011)

which cube u use 3X3  or 9X9 or 18X18???


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 2, 2011)

I try very very very hard to solve one, but have never managed to


----------



## RCuber (Jun 2, 2011)

The Conqueror said:


> I do have a Rubik's Cube. I know there are some sure shot algorithms to find the solution in n ways. But the terminology itself was daunting so left it. Would be glad to learn though.





thetechfreak said:


> I try very very very hard to solve one, but have never managed to



There are different methods of solving a cube right from intuitive, Beginners method, then more advanced methods like F2L (which I use) , block building methods etc. 

Why most beginners give up cubing because they tend to solve all six sides of the cube one by one. This is highly difficult and not the best method to start with. 

The beginners method also known as the layer by layer method. in this method one solves the cube layer by layer i., first, second and then the last layer.

There are many videos available in youtube for this. One of the most watched video is from "pogobat" but the his explanation is very complicated. I would instead advice to look into "badmephisto" videos. His tutorials are intended for advanced cubers but he does have a excellent beginners method tutorial. 

I will give the correct links once i'm at home.. youtube blocked in office 

That being said. One can learn how to solve the Rubik's cube in less than 2 Days  




Zangetsu said:


> which cube u use 3X3  or 9X9 or 18X18???



I can solve 2x2x2, 3x3x3, 4x4x4 and a Square-1  I only enjoy solving the 3x3x3's


----------



## ico (Jun 2, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> I try very very very hard to solve one, but have never managed to


There are plenty of YouTube videos. It is not hard actually. You need to experience the various situations and learn the algorithms.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 2, 2011)

Actually the first two layers does not need algorithms .. last layer only requires about 3.


----------



## ico (Jun 2, 2011)

Charan said:


> Actually the first two layers does not need algorithms .. last layer only requires about 3.


yup, I agree.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 2, 2011)

You just initiated the spark, I will starting cubing again for this summer.
I can solve a whole Rubik Cube. I guess I was just 9 when I first solved it. Although I left it for now. My fastest time was 39.6 seconds. 
I can only solve a 3x3x3. Where can I get a 2x2x2/4x4x4?

I used the Jessica Fridrich method. Which one did you use? Any new methods invented during the timeline of my Rubik Cube's ignorance?


----------



## RCuber (Jun 2, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> Where can I get a 2x2x2/4x4x4?



I order it online using this site : Lightake.com. They accept only Paypal and they ship the products for free. But the delivery can take anywhere from 3-4 weeks. you can buy LanLan's 2x2 and 4x4 those very good quality cubes.  



SyGeek said:


> I used the Jessica Fridrich method. Which one did you use? Any new methods invented during the timeline of my Rubik Cube's ignorance?



Even I use Jessica Fridrich method but now a days they just call it F2L (First Two Layers). Its the method used by most speedsolvers. There are other methods as well but not as popular as F2L. you can check those in speedsolving wiki


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 3, 2011)

@Charan: which r good quality cubes??? 
I bought from street @20rs but they r crapy waste...


----------



## Garbage (Jun 3, 2011)

Robot Ruby breaks Rubik's record - Swinburne Media Centre


----------



## RCuber (Jun 3, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> @Charan: which r good quality cubes???
> I bought from street @20rs but they r crapy waste...



You can try funschool brand. those cost Rs. 275. They are still crappy compared to other DIY Cubes. 

Here is the list of top cubes.

Dayan Guhong - price varies from $12-$19 online. This is the one which I have it cost me $14 and I guess the best in the world
Sheng En - Type F-II - about $8
Alpha V (Five)  - $11-$12
Cube4You DIY range. $9 and up. 

I think the best cube for beginers would be the Cube4You DIY's are they have pretty sturdy build quality.

Please note that these cubes are only available online. There hardly any DIY cubes available in india. I think there is one guy in mumbai who sells these cubes. let me know if you want his contact. 



Garbage said:


> Robot Ruby breaks Rubik's record - Swinburne Media Centre



Nope it broke the fastest time be a robot, not a WR solve.. its still 6.24 held by Feliks Zemdegs. So still the hoomans win here


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 3, 2011)

^^wont I get the good quality cubes in Mumbai???


----------



## RCuber (Jun 3, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^wont I get the good quality cubes in Mumbai???


The best cubes you get in stores are the funschool brand. not sure about DIY's. 

Just check in a few stores. tomorrow ill check if there are any guys who sell imported cubes in Mumbai.


----------



## The Conqueror (Jun 3, 2011)

Any good cubes here ? ->Rubik's Cube | eBay

This one looks cool ->White 3x3 Speedcubing Guojia Alpha Rubiks Cube Type A I | eBay


----------



## sygeek (Jun 3, 2011)

I got a FunSkool Rubik's Cube..they are decent enough (just decent) although better than other cheap Rubiks Cube available in the market..


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 3, 2011)

just look at the design just plain smooth...loved it...

Dayan Guhong 3x3x3 DIYKIT - Black [DY216] - $8.99 : Cube4you, - Online Cube Store -- Ship to worldwide!


----------



## RCuber (Jun 4, 2011)

The Conqueror said:


> Any good cubes here ? ->Rubik's Cube | eBay


Ill look into it.. but the list I have given above is for the top cubes. you can search by their names. 


The Conqueror said:


> This one looks cool ->White 3x3 Speedcubing Guojia Alpha Rubiks Cube Type A I | eBay


Alpha Cubes are one of the best in the market. the links you provided i for the new version of Type A Cubes. I haven't used any Type A cubes till now so cannot comment on that. 

Please note that there have been reports the there are some fake cubes in eBay. Especially the low priced ones. 



SyGeek said:


> I got a FunSkool Rubik's Cube..they are decent enough (just decent) although better than other cheap Rubiks Cube available in the market..



Yes .. you need to lubricate it with Silicone Spray to make it super smooth. Lubricating the cube is a topic on its own. 

WARNING: DO NOT USE WD-40 IN THE CUBES FOR LUBRICATION. IT WILL RUIN THE CUBE.



Zangetsu said:


> just look at the design just plain smooth...loved it...
> 
> Dayan Guhong 3x3x3 DIYKIT - Black [DY216] - $8.99 : Cube4you, - Online Cube Store -- Ship to worldwide!



Yep Guhong is the one I have but I have the sticker less version  


Ok will give out youtube tutorials links today. 

By the way if you guys are seriously considering cubing then take a look at SpeedSolving and their Wiki


----------



## sygeek (Jun 4, 2011)

> Yes .. you need to lubricate it with Silicone Spray to make it super smooth. Lubricating the cube is a topic on its own.


I'll try that on the Cube lying around..It is pain in the arse trying to move the LSide with the pinky finger. Also, I need to check if I still can solve a Rubik Cube (if I still remember the algorithms), haven't held it for months.
Edit: Just noticed, the blue side it is missing a sticker on the block. Meh, I'm buying a new one.

@Charan: I'm just curious, what is your best time?


----------



## RCuber (Jun 4, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> I'll try that on the Cube lying around..It is pain in the arse trying to move the LSide with the pinky finger. Also, I need to check if I still can solve a Rubik Cube (if I still remember the algorithms), haven't held it for months.
> 
> Edit: Just noticed, the blue side it is missing a sticker on the block. Meh, I'm buying a new one.
> 
> @Charan: I'm just curious, what is your best time?



As you have not practiced .. you will not be having any muscle memory. 
you just need to solve the Rubik's cube one or twice before your memory will recall the algorithm.

My best is 33.6 Sec on a 3X3, average is about 45-40 sec and 6.66 Sec on 2x2, a average of about 25 sec . 

Now a days im busy with work so the average could have gone up


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 5, 2011)

when I 1st bought the Cube...we tried hard (me & bro) but cudn't solve it....
but my Dad solved it....I don't know  which algo he used..be he did it


----------



## RCuber (Feb 1, 2012)

Bump!! , Fellow Cubers Please Stand Up!!


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 1, 2012)

does it improve our intelligence?


----------



## eggman (Feb 1, 2012)

^^Perceived ? Yes


----------



## RCuber (Feb 1, 2012)

gopi_vbboy said:


> does it improve our intelligence?



well im not sure about that , but people do think that you are reallly intelligent 

EDIT: BTW, I helped some of my colleagues on how to solve a Rubics Cube, about 1-2 hrs every day, they started solving the cube within 1 week.


----------



## sygeek (Feb 1, 2012)

I retired from cubing long time ago. Maybe I'll get back at it again after the exams.


----------



## Alok (Feb 1, 2012)

About a month ago,  got my friend's cube. It was 9x9 . Solved 2 times.
Will buy after exams.


----------



## Neuron (Feb 1, 2012)

I used to solve cubes,but then i took an arrow in the knee.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 2, 2012)

BTW.. Mumbai Open 2012 starts tomorrow, any one from mumbai can visit that event to have a look at some of the best cubers in India  

Here is the Event Page. Event from 3rd Feb To 5th Feb !! 

Venue:* Veermata Jijabai Technological Institute*

Official WCA Page for Mumbai Open 2012

Rubik's Cube Mumbai Open (RCMO)

EDIT: Its one of the best Rubik's Cube events in India.


----------



## Faun (Feb 2, 2012)

This one seems to be of my standard
2x2x2 WitTwo Type C Multi-colored Magic Cube Multi-color


----------



## RCuber (Feb 2, 2012)

Faun said:


> This one seems to be of my standard
> 2x2x2 WitTwo Type C Multi-colored Magic Cube Multi-color



Yes thats a good cube, it came out recently and is suppose to be very fast and can cut corners well.


----------



## Shah (Aug 7, 2013)

@RCuber: Why not change the thread title to "The Cubing Thread" or "The Speedcubers' Thread" or something like that? It might attract quite a few fellows out there.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 7, 2013)

^^ I can't do that.. will ask mods to change the thread


----------



## Shah (Aug 8, 2013)

Reposting my query...



			
				Shah said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of getting a 4x4 by next month. So, I'll get the maru lube with it. Will it be fine to use the [ZhanChi] cube without lubing for a month or so?


----------



## TheHumanBot (Aug 8, 2013)

you guys use lube ? for real?
i was going to order this one => Funskool Rubiks Cube - Rubiks Cube . shop for Funskool products in India. Toys for 8 Years + Kids. | Flipkart.com

but thankfully i bumped into this thread from offtopic thread.
never bought a professional cube before but now i'm considering to get one. 
please help which one to get?

@rcuber which one you got ?


----------



## Shah (Aug 8, 2013)

TheHumanBot said:


> you guys use lube ? for real?
> i was going to order this one => Funskool Rubiks Cube - Rubiks Cube . shop for Funskool products in India. Toys for 8 Years + Kids. | Flipkart.com
> 
> but thankfully i bumped into this thread from offtopic thread.
> ...



If you are willing to spend only 300 INR, get this.

If you can spend around 1000 bucks, Get a ZhanChi(Stickered or Stickerless).

I have ordered a ZhanChi stickerless too. Remember that ZC Stickerless can't be used in competitions.

BTW, RCuber has a F-Type, GuHong v1, C4U and some others, I think.

EDIT:


RCuber said:


> I have the following models with me.
> *Type F-II, Alpha V, Cube4You (2 models), and couple of more*. I also like Type F-II. Don't get Type F-III It has issues. But the best one is Dayan cubes, due to it being very smoother.
> 
> In Dayan, I have not used any newer cubes(Zhanchi or Guhong V2), these have torpedos in the edges so the edges wont pop during a solve.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 8, 2013)

this is most of my collection  
*i.imgur.com/D5zDkcq.jpg

EDIT: I can solve the megaminx(the scrambled one in the pic) only up to the last layer..


----------



## Shah (Aug 8, 2013)

RCuber said:


> this is most of my collection
> *i.imgur.com/D5zDkcq.jpg
> 
> EDIT: I can solve the megaminx(the scrambled one in the pic) only up to the last layer..



Is the stickerless one with yellow face on top a ZhanChi?

BTW, I too have the very same computer table.


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 8, 2013)

Guys the rubics cube from Playskool is expensive compared to other brands including local. Is it worth it?


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 8, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Guys the rubics cube from Playskool is expensive compared to other brands including local. Is it worth it?



if u r not a Rcube collector (like Rcuber) then I suggest get the excellent quality cube other than playskool


----------



## RCuber (Aug 8, 2013)

There are two types of cubes. 
1. Standard
2. DIY (also assembled) 

1. Standard ones are funskook, local Chinese ones. 
these Chinese ones are surprisingly smoother at first due to a lube pre applied in the factory. Funskool doesn't have any lube, if you handle the cube properly then it will get a little smoother over a few weeks, otherwise it will get very tight and loose interest in cubing. Avoid ₹20 ones, they will break within a week(or few days). Its possible to mod the Funskool ones to make it much smoother, but newbies may destroy the cube if not properly done. Most speed cubers don't prefer these cubes as its difficult to achieve lower times with these.

2. DIY Cubes - you can take apart all parts and assemble it back. one can adjust the tension in these, almost all speedcubers prefer these. 
There are many models available at different budgets and colors (transparent included). Most companies which make these compete against each other for the worlds fastest cube title (or at least the record). 

I have two Dayan Guhong, Alpha V, Couple of Cube4You, and others. I had one Type F-II which I gave to ico. 

if you are starting to learn cubing then I would recommend Type F-II, its fast/smooth and cheap too, if you are serious then Dayan Zhanchi or Guhong V2. 

This thread has almost all cubes listed Lightake Official Store--Full Of Surprise!47% OFF!!

Go through this thread also .. it has very good info about different brand cubes(mostly Alpha Cubes). 

*www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthr...arification-of-the-Naming-of-the-Alpha-Series


----------



## Shah (Aug 8, 2013)

RCuber said:


> There are two types of cubes.
> 1. Standard
> 2. DIY (also assembled)
> 
> ...



Put this in OP.


----------



## sygeek (Aug 8, 2013)

RCuber said:


> There are two types of cubes.
> 1. Standard
> 2. DIY (also assembled)
> 
> ...


Which one would you recommend to an amateur?


----------



## RCuber (Aug 8, 2013)

sygeek said:


> Which one would you recommend to an amateur?


I think I had seen one similar to this model in the local store *shop.scmu.in/index.php?route=product/product&path=59_65&product_id=193 . if you can find it locally then buy it. 

if you are willing to order then F-II but you have to be a but careful as its a very delicate cube, Cube4you is more rugged and good too, but corner cutting is not that great(wont be necessary if you are just starting), the best would be Dayan cubes, AFAIK nothing performs as theirs. its not necessary that you have to take the latest Zanchi model,

EDIT: I see that SCMU has good collection of cubes. and they also stock Silicone lube which are better than Maru Lube. I will update the OP with info and solution links.


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 8, 2013)

So charan what should I buy? This will be my first Rubik's cube. Kindly suggest!


----------



## RCuber (Aug 8, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> So charan what should I buy? This will be my first Rubik's cube. Kindly suggest!



If you can afford then buy Mini Zhanchi Mini ZhanChi - 50mm 
or Ghost Hand V2 Ghost Hand v2

I think I will also order one Ghost Hand for myself..


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 8, 2013)

RCuber said:


> If you can afford then buy Mini Zhanchi Mini ZhanChi - 50mm
> or Ghost Hand V2 Ghost Hand v2
> 
> I think I will also order one Ghost Hand for myself..


What about the funskool one?


----------



## sygeek (Aug 8, 2013)

RCuber said:


> I think I had seen one similar to this model in the local store 3x3 for Workshops (55mm) . if you can find it locally then buy it.
> 
> if you are willing to order then F-II but you have to be a but careful as its a very delicate cube, Cube4you is more rugged and good too, but corner cutting is not that great(wont be necessary if you are just starting), the best would be Dayan cubes, AFAIK nothing performs as theirs. its not necessary that you have to take the latest Zanchi model,
> 
> EDIT: I see that SCMU has good collection of cubes. and they also stock Silicone lube which are better than Maru Lube. I will update the OP with info and solution links.


Woah, that's really cheap. Is that better than the funskool one? I'm not a starter though, already know how to solve but with 1+ minutes time.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 8, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> What about the funskool one?


I would not recommend that. 



sygeek said:


> Woah, that's really cheap. Is that better than the funskool one? I'm not a starter though, already know how to solve but with 1+ minutes time.


get Zhanchi 55mm or regular one and learn CFOP method. CFOP - Speedsolving.com Wiki 

check Badmephisto's tutorial for advanced techniques. badmephisto - YouTube


----------



## sygeek (Aug 8, 2013)

RCuber said:


> I would not recommend that.
> 
> 
> get Zhanchi 55mm or regular one and learn CFOP method. CFOP - Speedsolving.com Wiki
> ...


What about the other one "V2 Ghost Hand v2" you recommended? That one's much cheaper..


----------



## RCuber (Aug 8, 2013)

sygeek said:


> What about the other one "V2 Ghost Hand v2" you recommended? That one's much cheaper..



Yes you can use it too, once you get the hang of CFOP you can buy the Dayan ones.


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 9, 2013)

I never saw something like that megamix before. jez..I can't even solve a 3x3 pattern. 
Is it possible to solve one without taking any external inputs , tricks , etc.(considering the guy is a complete amateur ) ??


----------



## RCuber (Aug 9, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> I never saw something like that megamix before. jez..I can't even solve a 3x3 pattern.
> Is it possible to solve one without taking any external inputs , tricks , etc.(considering the guy is a complete amateur ) ??



3x3 or megaminx ?

if a person tries to solve each side of the 3x3 then he would fail, AFAIK only 3 sides can be done like this, but if he tries to solve it layer by layer then its possible.


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 9, 2013)

RCuber said:


> 3x3 or megaminx ?
> 
> if a person tries to solve each side of the 3x3 then he would fail, AFAIK only 3 sides can be done like this, but if he tries to solve it layer by layer then its possible.



3x3 , ofcourse. megamix is out of the question.

I only tried RCube for couple of days and was able to solve couple of blocks , I mean make a T pattern on all sides. I had no idea about it though.I bought a l-cheap one while travelling. 
I will buy a standard one , and will try again.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 9, 2013)

one can learn to solve a cube within two days. one of my friend even solved it in 6 hrs straight. megaminx looks difficult but if you know how to solve 3x3 then its is very easy (till the last layer )


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 9, 2013)

RCuber said:


> one can learn to solve a cube within two days. one of my friend even solved it in 6 hrs straight. megaminx looks difficult but if you know how to solve 3x3 then its is very easy (till the last layer )


You mean learn or self-discover. ?


----------



## RCuber (Aug 9, 2013)

^^ even the world record holder was able to solve by learning on the internet. Finding your own solution is a feat. A Rubik's has ~43 quintillion combinations. but unless you know how to do actually move the pieces and put it in correct places you wont be able to do it without help. only a few thousand people would have solved on their own. there are lot of material on the internet, go through it if possible.


----------



## Shah (Aug 9, 2013)

First Flight Couriers shows a different destination. Is anything wrong?


----------



## RCuber (Aug 9, 2013)

Shah said:


> First Flight Couriers shows a different destination. Is anything wrong?



call them up and check , you ordered from scmu?


----------



## Shah (Aug 10, 2013)

RCuber said:


> call them up and check , you ordered from scmu?



Yeah, I ordered from SCMU. I asked the folks at SCMU about this and they are saying that It'll will be shipped to my place after it reaches Chennai and that's why the Destination is shown as "Chennai".

WTF! First Flight shows that the package has been delivered. But, I didn't receive any. Moreover, The delivered destination is incorrect.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Aug 10, 2013)

wow i was already subscribed to badmephisto but didn't noticed much 
will get that Ghost Hand v2 and try then upgrade later to other one's.
scmu is good for ordering right?


----------



## Shah (Aug 10, 2013)

TheHumanBot said:


> wow i was already subscribed to badmephisto but didn't noticed much
> will get that Ghost Hand v2 and try then upgrade later to other one's.
> *scmu is good for ordering right?*



But, First Flight isn't.

They shipped to the wrong address. 

Before someone orders from SCMU, Beware of First Flight. They shipped to the wrong address and the POD says I have received the package. But, I haven't received it yet. 

The Tracking page shows my consignment was delivered to Villupuram. But, POD says it was delivered to the right destination.


----------



## sygeek (Aug 10, 2013)

Does that SCMU site only accepts paypal transactions for debit card purchases? Paypal doesn't work very well with my debit card.


----------



## Shah (Aug 10, 2013)

try neft then.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 18, 2013)

Ahem.. My Rubik's Cube solve at the Jog Falls


----------



## Shah (Aug 18, 2013)

Try this scramble(with yellow on top). You'll get the white cross on the bottom.
I got a 39.63 sec with this scramble.

B2 F2 U L2 U' F2 D2 F2 D B2 U' R' L2 B' U' B2 D' U' R2 F D2 U2


----------



## RCuber (Aug 18, 2013)

Shah said:


> Try this scramble(with yellow on top). You'll get the white cross on the bottom.
> I got a 39.63 sec with this scramble.
> 
> B2 F2 U L2 U' F2 D2 F2 D B2 U' R' L2 B' U' B2 D' U' R2 F D2 U2



that was my fastest solve ever 21.72 seconds , previous one was 22+ seconds  

*i.imgur.com/VrBRSz6.jpg


----------



## Shah (Aug 18, 2013)

Congrats. BTW, Is it *LL skip?


----------



## RCuber (Aug 18, 2013)

^^ I didn't get LL skip


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 27, 2013)

How is Shuangren compared to Zhanchi??
In short, which is better?

Can't decide between: FS 3-Layer ShuangRen Magic Cube Puzzle Cube - White
and 3x3x3 DaYan V ZhanChi Magic Cube Black

BTW, I'm not into DYI cubes.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 27, 2013)

^^ will check, DIY cubes are much better than regular cubes, these are very fast


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 27, 2013)

RCuber said:


> ^^ will check, DIY cubes are much better than regular cubes, these are very fast



Never used any DYI cubes. 
So I'm a bit nervous about those.

P.S. what do you use? DYI?


----------



## RCuber (Aug 27, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> Never used any DYI cubes.
> So I'm a bit nervous about those.
> 
> P.S. what do you use? DYI?



all of my primary cubes are DIY cubes(assembled), almost all models are sold assembled and unassembled. DIY cubes are much smoother and easier to make moves.


----------



## asingh (Aug 27, 2013)

Do they make a model out of foam. Which can be flung at a window or LED in frustration..?


----------



## RCuber (Aug 27, 2013)

asingh said:


> Do they make a model out of foam. Which can be flung at a window or LED in frustration..?



you can use stress balls for that.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 28, 2013)

Update: bought both along with Shengshou 4x4 and 5x5.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 30, 2013)

Just came by this mirror cube: $3.92 ShengShou 3x3x3 Mirror Blocks Puzzle Speed Cube - silver at FastTech - Worldwide Free Shipping
Cheapest I've ever seen and ordered.


----------



## Shah (Nov 13, 2013)

I have switched to Roux and I am completely in love with it. Did an AO100 today.

Average=28.98s 
Best=19.75s 
Worst=39.50s

Cube — Stickerless Zhanchi


----------



## RCuber (Nov 13, 2013)

Shah said:


> I have switched to Roux and I am completely in love with it. Did an AO100 today.
> 
> Average=28.98s
> Best=19.75s
> ...



Dayum.. 29 average is quite good. been trying since ages to get 30 from 35.. never managed.. and hell with AO100.. man .. you got time


----------



## Shah (Nov 14, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Dayum.. 29 average is quite good. been trying since ages to get 30 from 35.. never managed.. and hell with AO100.. man .. you got time



I still average around 40 in CFOP.  That's why I switched. Finishing the solve with an M move is really cool.    I am on holidays. That's why I did an AO100. Actually, I thought of doing AO500, but, My fingers were hurting like hell.

Did an AO20 this morning.
Average=28.12
Best Time=15.88 (LSE Skip and CP Skip) 
Worst Time=37.42 (Messed up LSE)

Just registered on SS Forums.


----------



## Shah (Nov 16, 2013)

3x3 average, OH single, 5x5 average WR broken by Feliks. :O


----------



## RCuber (Nov 16, 2013)

^^^ That kid is insane!!!


----------



## Shah (Nov 16, 2013)

RCuber said:


> ^^^ That kid is insane!!!



Yep. Mats and Alex are not far behind.  It's time for Faz to break the 3x3 single WR.


----------



## Shah (Mar 14, 2014)

Finally, Sub 25 AO100. 

Cube: DaYan ZhanChi (stickerless)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 15.00
worst time: 50.69

current avg5: 24.67 (σ = 2.41)
best avg5: 21.07 (σ = 0.89)

current avg12: 24.74 (σ = 1.91)
best avg12: 22.16 (σ = 2.14)

current avg100: 24.47 (σ = 3.41)
best avg100: 24.47 (σ = 3.41)

session avg: 24.47 (σ = 3.41)
session mean: 24.85


----------



## Yellow Spark (Mar 18, 2014)

Shah said:


> Finally, Sub 25 AO100.
> 
> Cube: DaYan ZhanChi (stickerless)
> 
> ...






you make mean and variance


----------



## RCuber (Mar 18, 2014)

Shah said:


> Finally, Sub 25 AO100.
> 
> Cube: DaYan ZhanChi (stickerless)
> 
> ...



WTF!!! great going dude.  I am stuck at 35 avg form past two years. haven't been able to spend time on cubing 

also my ranking dropped to 700+


----------



## Shah (Mar 18, 2014)

RCuber said:


> WTF!!! great going dude.  I am stuck at 35 avg form past two years. haven't been able to spend time on cubing
> 
> also my ranking dropped to 700+



Thanks.
My timings suck when I use some other stickered cubes. (Tried a FangShi and have ordered a Weilong)

BTW, I haven't been to a competition yet.



Yellow Spark said:


> you make mean and variance ��




Every timer shows that too. It was just copy-paste. 

*EDIT:*

Another AO50.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=13919&d=1395151859


----------



## Zangetsu (May 15, 2014)

planning to buy one 

how about this

*www.ibhejo.com/Dayan-5-ZhanChi-3x3x3-Speed-Cube-6-Color.html


----------



## RCuber (May 15, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> planning to buy one
> 
> how about this
> 
> *www.ibhejo.com/Dayan-5-ZhanChi-3x3x3-Speed-Cube-6-Color.html



Buy that same model from here *www.ebay.in/itm/DaYan-ZhanChi-Stic...N_Toys_Games_School_Stuff&hash=item2c7f5b91c1 
the seller is a fellow speedcuber from Mumbai.

- - - Updated - - -

Here is his shop link *www.ebay.in/sch/akshayrao27/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=

His price is very reasonable reasonable. almost same as its international prices. most sellers in ebay or other sites sell at a higher price than the international price.


----------



## sygeek (May 15, 2014)

RCuber said:


> Buy that same model from here *www.ebay.in/itm/DaYan-ZhanChi-Stic...N_Toys_Games_School_Stuff&hash=item2c7f5b91c1
> the seller is a fellow speedcuber from Mumbai.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


Quick question, which cube would you recommend for amateurs? How's this?


----------



## RCuber (May 15, 2014)

sygeek said:


> Quick question, which cube would you recommend for amateurs? How's this?



ShengShou is a good brand they are more popular in bigger cubes (4x4,5x5) because of the lower price point. I had their 5x5, it was quite smooth. I haven't tried their 3x3 personally.

You can go for it.


----------



## Shah (May 16, 2014)

[MENTION=2132]RCuber[/MENTION]: That guy is the owner of scmustore.com and shop.scmu.in 

His stores have lower prices than his eBay's store. And, I usually buy cubes and puzzles from him only.

  [MENTION=34930]Zangetsu[/MENTION]: I have the very same puzzle. ZhanChi (Stickerless). It's good puzzle with better corner cutting. But, It might pop on loose tensions, sometimes. Have a look at WeiLong V2 or AoLong too.

- - - Updated - - -



sygeek said:


> Quick question, which cube would you recommend for amateurs? How's this?



I have heard that it is smooth cube and makes less noise. Go for it, if you want. Don't forget to checkout YJ SuLong(I have one) and YJ ChiLong. Both SuLong and ChiLong feel crunchy and are faster than an Aurora.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 16, 2014)

RCuber said:


> Buy that same model from here *www.ebay.in/itm/DaYan-ZhanChi-Stic...N_Toys_Games_School_Stuff&hash=item2c7f5b91c1
> the seller is a fellow speedcuber from Mumbai.



But the Cube seems to be defective as second image shows it be broken?

any offline seller in Mumbai for these cubes?


----------



## Shah (May 16, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> But the Cube seems to be defective as second image shows it be broken?
> 
> any offline seller in Mumbai for these cubes?


That's not defective. That's disassembled to show the mechanism. Don't worry. You'll get it assembled. At scmustore.com, You can get it for 685 INR.


----------



## RCuber (May 16, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> But the Cube seems to be defective as second image shows it be broken?
> 
> any offline seller in Mumbai for these cubes?



LOL, its a DIY cube, every part in that cube can be disassembled and assembled back. The reason the second picture is shown is to make user look into the cube mechanism. Many speedcubers buy the cube disassembled. No worries dude.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 16, 2014)

^^ Ok 



Shah said:


> That's not defective. That's disassembled to show the mechanism. Don't worry. You'll get it assembled. At scmustore.com, You can get it for 685 INR.


looks like their store is in Ulhasnagar
so i will buy from their shop offline (hope they have same prices in both places offline/online  )


----------



## Shah (May 16, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^ Ok
> 
> 
> looks like their store is in Ulhasnagar
> so i will buy from their shop offline (hope they have same prices in both places offline/online  )



It's the same. You can place the order online and pick it up from the store yourself.


----------



## RCuber (May 16, 2014)

[MENTION=129731]Shah[/MENTION]: Whats your current average? trying to learn Full OLL/PLL but no time at all  that would reduce atleast 6-8 seconds for me , still stuck at 35 seconds.


----------



## Shah (May 16, 2014)

RCuber said:


> <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> @<a href="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=129731" target="_blank">Shah</a>
> <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->: Whats your current average? trying to learn Full OLL/PLL but no time at all  that would reduce atleast 6-8 seconds for me , still stuck at 35 seconds.



I get sub-20 averages sometimes. Normally, I average around 22 seconds with Full CMLL. I suck at LSE. Have to improve it.

Filmed this today. Was nervous as this was the first time I had recorded my solves.


----------



## snap (May 19, 2014)

well today's google homepage would interest you guys


----------



## RCuber (May 19, 2014)




----------



## Vyom (May 19, 2014)

Happy Rubik's Day guys.. 

*i.minus.com/iUYFq4b6xwbMb.PNG

Can you solve the cube on Google? Cause I can't. I can just rotate the cube, but not able to swipe the sides.

- - - Updated - - -

Update: Well, it works on IE, but not on Google's Chrome!


----------



## RCuber (May 19, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]nqHoBXHihPM[/YOUTUBE]

- - - Updated - - -

*i.imgur.com/c9Er8lc.png


----------



## Shah (May 19, 2014)

RCuber said:


> [YOUTUBE]nqHoBXHihPM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> *i.imgur.com/c9Er8lc.png



It showed my name in the bottom after I solved it. Why didn't it show for you?


----------



## RCuber (May 19, 2014)

^^ dono , may be because did not login


----------



## Zangetsu (May 19, 2014)

current world record for a 3X3X3 cube is 5.55 secs....damn


----------



## Shah (May 19, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> current world record for a 3X3X3 cube is 5.55 secs....damn



And, It was set by Matt Valks more than a year ago.


----------



## RCuber (May 20, 2014)

There is always that one guy 



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/xPcgvLU.jpg




PS:Found on reddit.


----------



## TheSloth (May 31, 2014)

One of my friend gifted me cube. I then googled how to solve it. Now I can solve upto two layers in almost 5mins

- - - Updated - - -

third layer algorithm is difficult to remember


----------



## Shah (May 31, 2014)

lightningfassst said:


> One of my friend gifted me cube. I then googled how to solve it. Now I can solve upto two layers in almost 5mins
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> third layer algorithm is difficult to remember



Just keep on doing the alg by seeing it. It'll get stored in your muscle memory. You don't need to memorize it.


----------



## TheSloth (May 31, 2014)

Shah said:


> Just keep on doing the alg by seeing it. It'll get stored in your muscle memory. You don't need to memorize it.



True. I got used to upto two layers. I also want to learn what algorithms are used to move a particular piece of cube from one position to another. I noticed few steps for very few pieces.


----------



## Shah (Jun 1, 2014)

lightningfassst said:


> True. I got used to upto two layers.* I also want to learn what algorithms are used to move a particular piece of cube from one position to another. I noticed few steps for very few pieces*.



Are you talking about OLL and PLL? If yes, It's not the right time to learn them. Better get some successful solves with Beginners Method.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 1, 2014)

I have no idea about what you are talking. Very new to this. 
OK, I'll try to solve completely with basic method.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 30, 2014)

If we dismantle the Cube and reassemble it again but in random order will it be still solvable?


----------



## axelzdly1 (Jul 30, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> If we dismantle the Cube and reassemble it again but in random order will it be still solvable?



No. You end up dismantling it again.


----------



## Shah (Jul 30, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> If we dismantle the Cube and reassemble it again but in random order will it be still solvable?



If the random state complies the cube laws, then yes. Otherwise no.


----------



## Shah (Aug 15, 2014)

BUMP!
I had a one-month break from cubing. So, I thought I would do some solves. Did an AO12 yesterday. Nothing great. 

Did some 20 solves today and I broke my PB MO3, AO5 and AO12.  




Spoiler



Rubik's cube
Aug 15, 2014 1:54:24 PM - 2:25:57 PM

Mean:               18.65
Average:            17.69
Best time:          13.09
Median:             17.34
Worst time:         41.44
Standard deviation:  5.82

Best average of 5: 14.82
  9-13 - (13.09) 13.42 15.98 15.07 (17.42)

Best average of 12: 16.29
  9-20 - (13.09) 13.42 15.98 15.07 17.42 18.87 17.25 16.82 16.53 13.95 17.62 (20.07)

 1. 15.80  D2 B2 F2 D R2 D L2 D' R2 B2 D2 R' D2 L2 B' U' R' F2 R2 D L2 F'
 2. 23.56  U' F2 U' F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 L2 F2 U' R B D2 F' L2 D2 R2 F' R2 U'
 3. 16.80  B2 U' F2 R2 F2 D L2 U F2 R2 U F' U' R D L' F' L F U' F' U'
 4. 18.80  D B2 R2 D2 F2 L2 D' B2 U R2 U R F' R2 L' B F2 R B2 F2 D' L2
 5. 20.84  R2 U2 L2 U' R2 D' L2 F2 U B2 U B R L2 U' L B' R' L2 D2
 6. 41.44  U L2 B2 D2 F2 D L2 U' R2 B2 F2 R' U R F2 U R' B R' F D
 7. 19.89  D' L2 U2 F2 R2 U' L2 U B2 U L2 F L D R' B2 R L F' R U
 8. 19.78  R2 L2 D2 U F2 L2 U F2 L2 D' F L' F2 D' U' L B F U2 B' D'
 9. 13.09  R2 U' R2 L2 B2 R2 D' F2 U B2 U L D R U B' D' B U2 R' D
10. 13.42  D2 R2 F2 D R2 B2 D' R2 B2 R2 D2 B D R2 F' L' F' R2 U2 L2 F U
11. 15.98  D L2 B2 F2 L2 B2 D R2 D U2 L2 B U2 L' B D' B2 R' D2 F
12. 15.07  U L2 D R2 F2 R2 D' B2 D2 F2 U' F D' F' L F' U2 B U R B'
13. 17.42  U F2 L2 U' L2 F2 D' R2 B2 D2 U' B L D F U2 L B2 U2 B2 R
14. 18.87  B2 F2 U2 R2 B2 U F2 U' F2 U B2 R F' R U' F L' F2 R' D'
15. 17.25  L2 F2 R2 B2 D' B2 U' R2 D2 L2 D2 F' L B2 D U2 B2 R2 U' B'
16. 16.82  U' F2 L2 D' R2 U' R2 F2 L2 B2 U B' F' U' B' R' B' U' F L2 B
17. 16.53  U' B2 U' B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 D' F2 R U' B R F2 L' B F2 R F U2
18. 13.95  U' F2 U' B2 R2 U R2 U2 F2 U' R2 F' L' B2 U B' D2 U L' B2 U'
19. 17.62  D' B2 U' L2 F2 U' R2 U2 B2 D F2 L B' L' F2 L2 D R B2
20. 20.07  U B2 D' R2 L2 D F2 D2 R2 F2 D2 F R B2 D' R L' U' R2 D2 R' U



I just can't believe that I got a sub-15 AO5. 
 [MENTION=2132]RCuber[/MENTION] [MENTION=138367]lightningfassst[/MENTION] [MENTION=34930]Zangetsu[/MENTION] What do you guys average now?


----------



## RCuber (Aug 15, 2014)

[MENTION=129731]Shah[/MENTION] , I fractured both my wrists, still undergoing physiotherapy I don't think I will be able to get back to my old times again.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 15, 2014)

[MENTION=2132]RCuber[/MENTION]: Get well soon. [MENTION=129731]Shah[/MENTION]: I am not practicing nowadays. I can only solve upto 2layers. For 3rd layer I have to refer to .pdf file


----------



## Shah (Aug 16, 2014)

RCuber said:


> [MENTION=129731]Shah[/MENTION] , I fractured both my wrists, still undergoing physiotherapy I don't think I will be able to get back to my old times again.


Get well soon. bro.


lightningfassst said:


> [MENTION=2132]RCuber[/MENTION]: Get well soon. [MENTION=129731]Shah[/MENTION]: I am not practicing nowadays. I can only solve upto 2layers. For 3rd layer I have to refer to .pdf file



I thought you would have learned it.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 17, 2014)

[MENTION=129731]Shah[/MENTION]: I am busy in useless things right now. But soon I'll start practicing it again. I'll learn basic solution first. Seeing you by solving by those 'code word solution' I got lil inspired. Thank you


----------



## Shah (Sep 21, 2014)

So, I would be participating in my first competition this Saturday.             (*www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=VITRubiksCubeChallenge2014)

Any tips that I should follow??


----------



## RCuber (Sep 21, 2014)

Shah said:


> So, I would be participating in my first competition this Saturday.             (*www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=VITRubiksCubeChallenge2014)
> 
> Any tips that I should follow??



Ah.. Good!! 

practice everyday atleast average of 12 three to four times a day, don't learn new algorithims, sometimes it can be counter productive to learn new things before competition. Place your palm on hot water for 5-10 minutes in the morining, it will relax the fingers and muscles.


----------



## Shah (Sep 21, 2014)

RCuber said:


> Ah.. Good!!
> 
> practice everyday atleast average of 12 three to four times a day, don't learn new algorithims, sometimes it can be counter productive to learn new things before competition. Place your palm on hot water for 5-10 minutes in the morining, it will relax the fingers and muscles.



Thanks for those tips. As this is my first time into a competition, Is my college ID enough for verification? Or What documents should I take with me?


----------



## RCuber (Sep 21, 2014)

Shah said:


> Thanks for those tips. As this is my first time into a competition, Is my college ID enough for verification? Or What documents should I take with me?


have you registered before hand for the event? Does your name appear on the list? you need to be early to the event as you need to reregister on location. they dont ask for ID but just keep it hand.  

each competition is usually held in multiple rounds. if there are less participants then just one round. 

I see there are 100+ participants in the event for 3x3, so there will be atleast 3 rounds. only top 40% will go through the next round and those with times of >60 seconds will only be give two solves. 

It will be very noisy, so you need to concentrate. I was calm before the event but when I actually started my round I got tensed and blew my times  

ALAS .. my national rank has now dropped to 900+ from 180 within two years 

A few days after the competition you the results will be published on WCA website and your national and international rank will be shown. 

GO MAKE US PROUD!!! 

EDIT: take a email copy of the confirmation when you had registered on the WCA site.


----------



## nac (Sep 21, 2014)

Is there any award/prize money for the participants/winner?


----------



## Shah (Sep 21, 2014)

RCuber said:


> have you registered before hand for the event? Does your name appear on the list? you need to be early to the event as you need to reregister on location. they dont ask for ID but just keep it hand.


I haven't registered yet. Registering now. 



RCuber said:


> It will be very noisy, so you need to concentrate. I was calm before the event but when I actually started my round I got tensed and blew my times



Even before my friends, I tense up a lot and get worst average. I don't how I'll manage in front of 100+ cubers. I would be more than happy If I got a sub-25 average. BTW, I am sub-21 at home with a few sub-20 solves here and there.



RCuber said:


> ALAS .. my national rank has now dropped to 900+ from 180 within two years
> 
> A few days after the competition you the results will be published on WCA website and your national and international rank will be shown.
> 
> GO MAKE US PROUD!!!


Let's see what happens, If I manage to get a sub-25 average then, my rank on WCA < 400. 




RCuber said:


> EDIT: take a email copy of the confirmation when you had registered on the WCA site.


Thanks for the info


BTW, Got a ZhanChi two days ago for the competition.  That's my 7th puzzle in my collection.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 21, 2014)

^^ BTW Sticker less cubes are banned, you need to have a solid color body cube, i.e., black/white/others with stickers on it.


----------



## Shah (Sep 21, 2014)

RCuber said:


> ^^ BTW Sticker less cubes are banned, you need to have a solid color body cube, i.e., black/white/others with stickers on it.



I know that. This is what I gotView attachment 14782

- - - Updated - - -



nac said:


> Is there any award/prize money for the participants/winner?



That depends on competition. Mostly, there won't any big prizes. Just some puzzles or a few thousands (or hundreds sometimes) bucks.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 25, 2014)

Im learning this... there are two friends who are into it, and they are teaching me. It's much easier to learn from someone rather than the net. 
getting stuck in the second layer, first one and the t's are pretty easy. keep forgetting the sequence, even after being shown and just doing it.


----------



## Shah (Sep 26, 2014)

Anorion said:


> Im learning this... there are two friends who are into it, and they are teaching me. It's much easier to learn from someone rather than the net.
> getting stuck in the second layer, first one and the t's are pretty easy. keep forgetting the sequence, even after being shown and just doing it.



That's great. Don't forget to get a proper speedcube after you learn to solve. 

- - - Updated - - -

For some strange reasons, My parents aren't allowing me to go alone to the competition tomorrow. 

So, I'll skip this competition this time, I guess.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 11, 2014)

^^ WTH!! whats you age man ?


----------



## Shah (Oct 12, 2014)

RCuber said:


> ^^ WTH!! whats you age man ?



Will be 19 in two months. 

And, the reason why my parents didn't allow me to go alone on that day is "Jaya Verdict". -_-


----------



## Vyom (Oct 13, 2014)

Some offers going on FK for Cubes. So asking   [MENTION=2132]RCuber[/MENTION]: The deals are worth it? 
Online Shopping India - Shop Online for Books, Mobile Phones, Digital Cameras, Watches & More at Flipkart.com.

Direct link not working. Just goto flipkart deal's page, and click Rubik's Cube picture.


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 13, 2014)

Shah said:


> Will be 19 in two months.
> 
> And, the reason why my parents didn't allow me to go alone on that day is "Jaya Verdict". -_-



Good that you didn't go that day. It was really not safe outside.
Update about me: I'm yet to practice the third layer. I'm not getting motivation


----------



## RCuber (Oct 14, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Some offers going on FK for Cubes. So asking   [MENTION=2132]RCuber[/MENTION]: The deals are worth it?
> Online Shopping India - Shop Online for Books, Mobile Phones, Digital Cameras, Watches & More at Flipkart.com.
> 
> Direct link not working. Just goto flipkart deal's page, and click Rubik's Cube picture.


Taxton T-3 Superfast CB Cube Sitckerless looks good enough.. ill also pick one up 

EDIT : Bought this Error 500 Server Error


----------



## Shah (Oct 14, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Some offers going on FK for Cubes. So asking   [MENTION=2132]RCuber[/MENTION]: The deals are worth it?
> Online Shopping India - Shop Online for Books, Mobile Phones, Digital Cameras, Watches & More at Flipkart.com.
> 
> Direct link not working. Just goto flipkart deal's page, and click Rubik's Cube picture.



Even after these discounts price are not on par with that of SCMU store. 
 [MENTION=138367]lightningfassst[/MENTION]: See this guys videos *www.youtube.com/user/kabyaniltalukdar

He began cubing a few months ago. But, already sub-11 average (Official) and is the BLD national record holder. You might get motivated.

BTW, I'm getting good at 3BLD lately.


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 14, 2014)

Shah said:


> Even after these discounts price are not on par with that of SCMU store.
> @lightningfassst : See this guys videos *www.youtube.com/user/kabyaniltalukdar
> 
> He began cubing a few months ago. But, already sub-11 average (Official) and is the BLD national record holder. You might get motivated.
> ...



Thanks man. I'll watch this video.
And keep it up.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 14, 2014)

Shah said:


> BTW, I'm getting good at 3BLD lately.



WTF!! you solve blind? :O , never managed to even try blind.


----------



## Shah (Oct 15, 2014)

RCuber said:


> WTF!! you solve blind? :O , never managed to even try blind.



Have been practicing it from the past 2-3 months. From last week, All I do is 3BLD and 4x4x4. I'm starting to like these two events more and more.

BTW, I'm still a nub at 3BLD. I don't even have a mean of 3.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 16, 2014)

"got" second layer today. seems obvious once you understand lol.  Now on to final layer.


----------



## Shah (Oct 16, 2014)

Anorion said:


> "got" second layer today. seems obvious once you understand lol.  Now on to final layer.



You can learn it fast, If you see how an algorithm affects the pieces instead of memorizing it.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 16, 2014)

^yep, was having a hard time memorizing the steps, but was solving over and over, and followed the movement 2-3 times, then suddenly it clicked
will try that for third layer


----------



## RCuber (Oct 16, 2014)

Anorion said:


> ^yep, was having a hard time memorizing the steps, but was solving over and over, and followed the movement 2-3 times, then suddenly it clicked
> will try that for third layer



Third layer take 4 steps. 

take a look at badmephisto's tutorials.

Rubik's Cube solution

Badmephisto's Cubing Site: FAQ


----------



## Anorion (Oct 16, 2014)

^those notations, having a hard time understanding and following that
nub I know
using this one because it solves visually without notations 
Beginner's Rubik's Cube Solution


----------



## Shah (Oct 21, 2014)

First ever 3BLD MO3 and AO5. 



Spoiler



Rubik's cube blindfolded
Oct 21, 2014 7:49:40 AM - 8:17:37 AM

Mean:                   DNF
Average:            4:43.27
Best time:          4:26.26
Median:             4:35.49
Worst time:             DNF
Standard deviation:   13.15

Best average of 5: 4:43.27
  1-5 - (4:26.26) (DNF) 4:33.31 4:35.49 5:01.02

1. 4:26.26  U2 L2 D U2 R2 U' L2 F2 R2 B2 R D' R' B2 L F' U' L2 B' R U2
2.     DNF  F2 D2 F2 D B2 D' F2 U F2 R' D' R2 U2 R D' B L2 U F D
3. 4:33.31  L2 B2 U F2 R2 F2 U' R2 D U2 F' U' B' F' U L' D B2 D2 U2
4. 4:35.49  B2 D' L2 D' B2 U L2 D' L2 B2 L2 B' R L' D2 L' B' D U L F' U
5. 5:01.02  U' B2 D L2 U' B2 D L2 D' B2 D' F' D2 R' B2 F R' D2 F U' B U'


----------



## RCuber (Oct 21, 2014)

Shah said:


> First ever 3BLD MO3 and AO5.


Show off  


Spoiler


----------



## Shah (Oct 21, 2014)

RCuber said:


> Show off
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Kind of.


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 5, 2015)

Check out this guy !!! Fastest person to solve the cube single-handedly !!  wow


----------



## RCuber (Mar 5, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> Check out this guy !!! Fastest person to solve the cube single-handedly !!  wow



I had met him few years ago


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 19, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]BwDAXC0_Bxk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 26, 2015)

2 weeks back I completed the cube first time without seeing the steps. Now I am able to solve it in 5mins by using beginner's algorithm. Yay..


----------



## Shah (Jul 26, 2015)

Seeing this thread after a long time. I have almost stopped timed speedcubing. Though I always do the 3x3x3 (untimed, hand scramble). Busy with academics and don't have much time these days as I used to have. Probably, I should continue from where I left.

BTW, What about others on this thread? Anyone still cubing?? [MENTION=2132]RCuber[/MENTION] ??


----------



## RCuber (Jul 26, 2015)

Shah said:


> Seeing this thread after a long time. I have almost stopped timed speedcubing. Though I always do the 3x3x3 (untimed, hand scramble). Busy with academics and don't have much time these days as I used to have. Probably, I should continue from where I left.
> 
> BTW, What about others on this thread? Anyone still cubing?? [MENTION=2132]RCuber[/MENTION] ??



Currently busy with work..  but I do keep a cube in my bag.


----------



## Shah (Jul 26, 2015)

RCuber said:


> Currently busy with work..  but *I do keep a cube in my bag*.



I too always have one in my bag all the time. Whenever I feel too dizzy during lecture, I take out the cube, scramble it and do BLD while maintaining eye contact with the lecturer. 

Have been already caught several times cube-handed (if not red-handed) inside class. Was lucky to get away with it though.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 3, 2015)

It's a video on facebook, but got to be seen by any Rubik cube fan:
*www.facebook.com/video.php?v=968690643171728

A child solves two rubik cube at once with another twist...


----------



## Vyom (Dec 25, 2015)

So today I disassembled and assembled a new Rubik's cube I bought recently. Took me more than 30 min and after watching this video.



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/ZGncDVM.jpg

*i.imgur.com/mMXmbK0.jpg




The only question now is.. where the hell is the piece on left supposed to fit! I left with it after I finished assembling the cube. All the sides are complete!


----------



## anky (Dec 29, 2015)

hi, please suggest a DIY cube or any good cube for begineer (3x3)
CUBELELO - Largest online shop for speed cubes and puzzles in India


----------



## Shah (Dec 29, 2015)

Vyom said:


> So today I disassembled and assembled a new Rubik's cube I bought recently. Took me more than 30 min and after watching this video.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beneath a corner. Disassemble the corners one by one and check which one is missing it.



anky said:


> hi, please suggest a DIY cube or any good cube for begineer (3x3)
> CUBELELO - Largest online shop for speed cubes and puzzles in India



It all comes down to your personal preference. You can't decide on a speedcube until you try them all. My first speedcube was a ZhanChi, It still is my main cube. But, few people prefer WeiLong or AoLong. 

If you are sub 50 or sub 60, get a ZhanChi or one of the MoYu's. Otherwise, You should be good with a SuLong, ChiLong or even a ShengShou Aurora until you get sub-60. Browse through reviews on Youtube to see which one you like. Also, Don't forget to get a lube along with the cube.

It's quiet hard to decide on your first speedcube. I have been through it. If you have any friends who owns speedcubes, You can lend their cubes for a few minutes to try them so that you can make a clear decision.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 30, 2015)

[MENTION=129731]Shah[/MENTION], whats your average now?

I haven't had a single solve in couple of months


----------



## Shah (Dec 30, 2015)

RCuber said:


> [MENTION=129731]Shah[/MENTION], whats your average now?
> 
> *I haven't had a single solve in couple of months*



That's the same case with me too. Have been busy with studies, exam and all. 
I even forgot most of the algs. Will start practicing once exams are over.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 30, 2015)

I came to know about this amazing app on cube solving. You can even take snap of the cube's sides and then take help of app in solving actual cube. (cheating )

Rubik's Cube Fridrich Solver
*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.BodorGdev.fridrichsolver2


----------



## ZTR (Jan 26, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]ixTddQQ2Hs4[/YOUTUBE]

Almost in a second


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 26, 2016)

I had no idea this thread was still active.. So people still cubing these days?? I carry a cube with me all the time in my bag but havnt got the chance to solve it in the last 2-3 months.. What are your best timings??


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 27, 2016)

Can't beat a Robot


----------



## sygeek (Aug 4, 2017)

Need a suggestion for a rubik's cube near 500 bucks. I used to solve them in around 1min 5-6 years back. Decided to pick it up as a hobby again. Which would you guys recommend?


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 24, 2017)

The new record on 3x3x3






Lightning-Fast Teen Sets New Rubik’s Cube World Record


----------



## Vyom (Oct 24, 2017)

OH MY GOD.. OH MY GOD.. OH MY GODDDD!!


----------

